# Pheasents



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I live up on a ridge in Pennsylvania and I see all sorts of birds. I saw some turkeyes and pheasents quite recently. Also I since I hike through our woods alot I see all types of birds.
Leopard


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That sounds really cool. I saw some little quail the other day on a country road, they are so cute. Of course I didn't have my camera.


----------



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

Last year my dad and I were going to church when a flock of about twenty turkeys crossed our path. We were late for church.
Leopard


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We live out in the country so we see quite a few wild turkey and quail. There used to be wild ringneck pheasants here as well, but those are all gone now due to the ever growing population and the amount of pet dogs.
We get a lot of waterfowl here though cause of our pond  Yesterday I saw a Green Heron down there fishing. Usually we have Great Blues or cranes. Sometimes I see osprey, cormorants, and kingfishers flying around.
A pair of Canadian Geese come to nest here every spring too.


----------



## leencyfroz (Nov 20, 2010)

The feathers of the stork is painted white with black flight feathers. Bill Long is yellow and is slightly curved towards the tip. In front of the bird is yellow wax and feathers, while the tail feathers are black. Young people have the same colors, but a smaller version of adults. The bird feeds on fish, frogs and large insects.


----------

